# abdominal pain



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello, I am a 22 yr old male. 6 ft tall and weight 180. I've been having these stomach problems for about 2 to 3 years now. Kathaleen and others know me here, if you would like to see my last posts that I had a long time ago just search my name "cookienkikin" and they will pull up. Anyhow I'm still having the pain that I've always had I thought it was getting better but I guess I was just ignoring it and dealing with it, I wake up EVERYDAY with the pain in my stomach and its always hurting. Churning and gurgling. It hurts alot worse when I don't eat. Still hurts when I eat though, its always rumbling and just cramping and hurting. Most of the time I have a really bad taste in my mouth also. I sometimes/rarely burp up stomach contents like it would be reflux, not very often though. My stools are rarely normal, they usually are very loose, and have a light brown/pale color to them and are just all broken up, (not normal) and most of the time float. Around 3 years ago I had ct scan, blood work, abdominal ultrasound, and barium swallow. My main concern is stomach cancer, or esophagal cancer, would any of my symptoms fit any one of those descriptions? Could my stomach problems be just gastritis or something else that could eventually cause stomach or esophagal cancer? Should I be really concerned about this? I also have alot of gas and belch alot from deep down within my stomach.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yet again you come back.Last time it was a brain aneurysm wasn't it?Anyway, I don't think you have any of those things. I think you have anxiety. Serious anxiety. GO AND SEE YOUR DOCTOR.


----------

